# ideal seat



## spoker (Feb 1, 2012)

found a ideal seat today,has a aluminum frame and no.9 on the frame anyone have info on this seat?thanks


----------



## Old-Bikes (Feb 6, 2012)

it's a racing model, I don't know about the marking on the rails as the best place to look for a model is the stamp on the side (it might be gone like most of them)
a picture could be helpful too.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Feb 7, 2012)

A picture would help.


----------

